# Dallas Herf Monday Oct 13



## Mowee-cr (Sep 27, 2008)

We're back at the Dallasite on the corner of Fitzhugh & Bryan near downtown Dallas on MOnday October 13th. We'll start around 5pm and go until. See yall there.


----------

